# wild camping in the lakes??



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi..

Could anyone offer me some assistance. i am planning on spending a week in the lakes at end of feb.
would like to know about any wild camping places around coniston/hawkshead.
or if you know of anywere worth a visit..

Thanks in advance


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a pay and display car park in Hawkshead but I imagine its no overnighting but may be ok in Feb

I think there is now an Aire in Ambleside which you have to book and pay for so not exactly wilding (search on here for that one). Three places I go but not where you said are the Pooley Bridge Inn (big car park and your very welcome) at Pooley Bridge Ullswater, Top of the Newlands Pass and bottom of Honister Pass (both buttermere area) Loads of places in the North Lakes but south lakes is a bit harder.

Have a look on www.wildcamping.co.uk Loads of stuff on there.

Cheers
BD


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

you'll defo get a ticket in the Hawkshead carpark.
You could try Grizedale forest - we have but I'm not sure you're meant to. The Drunken Duck would prob let you stay in the carpark - but the food is way expensive - cheaper to stay on a site


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

we generally just wing it, don't park in the main car parks or where you can be seen easily from the road - easily said when you are in a 26ft white van :lol: 

we've also tried in the pubs, but finding a good one may be more difficult than you think. plan out where you'd like to go and then search the good pub guide for honest reviews, and either ring before hand or be prepared to get turned away!


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

You're going to struggle to find anywhere in the Coniston/Hawkshead area. We've recced it by car a couple of times and not really found anywhere suitable- and our van is quite small. Most of the carparks have the dreaded 'no overnight parking' signs and they are patrolled even in winter.

Last time we were down there in the van we stayed at a CL - Shepherd's View near Torver. At this time of year I doubt they'd even ask if you were a C&CC member. Also the woman who runs the Church House Inn at Torver told us that she often 'forgets' to ask if people wanting to use their small site are CC members and it is open all year despite what it says on the CC website. She also said we could use the pub carpark if we wanted. Might be worth giving her a ring.

North Lakes - try the old quarry on the A5091 - opposite the top car park for Aira Force. Seen plenty of Motorhomes there over the years - huge area to park and you can get quite far back from the road.
Hope this helps.
HH


----------

